# How long do sperm really survive inside.



## jevm (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm asking because on thursday night dh and I had a VERY pleasant night. Now last night and most of today I've had EWCM. So I'm wondering about the timing. Should I be thinking about this and buying a test in awhile or should I let it go.

I know this is my first post but I've been a lurker for awhile now,got some great crockpot recipes btw. I registered because I'm really wondering about this. We've got 2 great kids and while we wouldn't be upset if we were having another one it's not exactly in the game plan. You ladies are so knowledgable. What do you guys think?


----------



## yelloq (Feb 5, 2008)

Sperm can live up to 5 days (some say 7) in ideal conditions. So there's a chance, but remember also that some women get EWCM for several days prior to ovulation. I wouldn't think too much about it unless my period was late. I hope things turn out the way you want


----------



## sillynika (Jun 9, 2006)

If there was no cervical fluid Friday, Saturday, or Sunday I highly doubt the sperm would survive this long. 5-7 days in ideal conditions but just a number of hours in dry conditions. If it was sticky, who knows .


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

I take it that the 5-7 day rule applies ONLY if you have EWCM for that long?


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

If you had a little watery or even creamy within a few hours of intercourse they *might* make it 7 days.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

7 days in _fertile mucous_


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

They say 5 days.. for me personally, it was 7 days, when we TTC#1.


----------



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

If the dates I've been given via ultrasound are correct, this baby was conceived with 7 day old sperm.


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

But I just want to be clear that you all had EWCM for _7 days_ right?


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

5-7 days depending on the person. People don't usually have EWCM for 5-7 days, but once the sperm are through the cervix, and into the fallopian tubes, they don't die off as quickly as they do trying to get through the cervix. And there isn't any EWCM in your uterus and fallopian tubes. The EWCM is only beneficial at the cervical opening, so you only need to have it for a couple of hours really. Just long enough for the sperm to get through and be on their way. Ordinarily the cervical fluid is rather hostile to sperm and most of them won't make it through, plus the cervix is mostly closed. The EWCM serves as a medium for them to get through.

If you had sex that recently, you might be mistaking the return of DH's "contribution" for EWCM.







I would say watch and see. Sometimes we don't see the EWCM until a day or so after it appear and makes its way down. Even when we don't see it, it is still hanging out at the cervix.







So, it could go either way.


----------



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdinaL* 
5-7 days depending on the person. People don't usually have EWCM for 5-7 days, but once the sperm are through the cervix, and into the fallopian tubes, they don't die off as quickly as they do trying to get through the cervix. And there isn't any EWCM in your uterus and fallopian tubes. The EWCM is only beneficial at the cervical opening, so you only need to have it for a couple of hours really. Just long enough for the sperm to get through and be on their way. Ordinarily the cervical fluid is rather hostile to sperm and most of them won't make it through, plus the cervix is mostly closed. The EWCM serves as a medium for them to get through.

If you had sex that recently, you might be mistaking the return of DH's "contribution" for EWCM.







I would say watch and see. Sometimes we don't see the EWCM until a day or so after it appear and makes its way down. Even when we don't see it, it is still hanging out at the cervix.







So, it could go either way.

Thanks for the explanation!

Learn something new everyday, eh?


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

In this process, it seems like it.


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barose* 
But I just want to be clear that you all had EWCM for _7 days_ right?

I honestly didn't notice any EWCM when I conceived. And I had a very, very early u/s after conception, and there was only ONE day that it would have been possible for us to conceive, and that was 7 days prior to the u/s EDD estimate, which was one at 5w- he was still an egg sack.


----------



## zoeyzoo (Jul 6, 2007)

5 days worked for me. I didn't notice any EWCM. Depending on the source and the conditions I've read 5-7 at most.


----------



## NotTheOnlyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meowee* 
If the dates I've been given via ultrasound are correct, this baby was conceived with 7 day old sperm.

if the dates are correct with my u/s (which dates me now at 6.5 weeks) I concieved with 9 day old sperm. I told my doc that and he said it was impossible but he didnt want to admit the u/s could be off.

um, I KNOW when I sex, kwim?


----------



## jennifer0246 (Mar 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdinaL* 
5-7 days depending on the person. People don't usually have EWCM for 5-7 days, but once the sperm are through the cervix, and into the fallopian tubes, they don't die off as quickly as they do trying to get through the cervix. And there isn't any EWCM in your uterus and fallopian tubes. The EWCM is only beneficial at the cervical opening, so you only need to have it for a couple of hours really. Just long enough for the sperm to get through and be on their way. Ordinarily the cervical fluid is rather hostile to sperm and most of them won't make it through, plus the cervix is mostly closed. The EWCM serves as a medium for them to get through.

If you had sex that recently, you might be mistaking the return of DH's "contribution" for EWCM.







I would say watch and see. Sometimes we don't see the EWCM until a day or so after it appear and makes its way down. Even when we don't see it, it is still hanging out at the cervix.







So, it could go either way.

great comment, i totally agree. OP, there'll be no harm in testing after the 14d window, but i doubt you have much to be concerned about here.


----------

